# Simple syrup flavoring suggestions?



## bohunk (Nov 10, 2007)

Hello,

I need a bit of help with figuring out a non-alcohol flavored simple syrup for a wedding cake I'll be baking.  It's a pretty straight forward cake - yellow butter cake with white chocolate swiss buttercream and raspberry jam filling.  The exterior is going to be covered with a crusting buttercream.  

The only simple syrup that's non-liquour flavored that I can think of to compliment the cake would be a tahitian vanilla bean syrup.  But I'm concerned with the white chocolate and the crusting buttercream, a vanilla simple syrup would make the cake too sweet.

I'd appreciate any suggestions that you could offer.

Beth


----------



## thegardenguru (Dec 4, 2009)

Make your own simple syrup infusions:

orange
ginger
lavender
anise/fennel
rose
nutmeg
meyer lemon
cinnamon
tangerine
star anise
lime
mint
lemon
cardamom

And then mix and match; I personally like citrus + spice

Joe


----------



## charron (Feb 3, 2010)

Is it the flavour of liquors that you are trying to avoid or the alcohol?  If it's just the alcohol, you can go to some of the better self-brew stores and purchase liqueur flavourings - concentrated little bottles or packets - that would normally be added to a brewed alcohol base.  You could add them straight to your simple syrup instead.  "Still Spirits" is one brand name I can think of.  Googleing would probably find you many more.

I like thegardenguru's suggestion better, but thought I'd offer the option...


----------



## homemadecook (Jan 27, 2010)

As what i have know that Da Vinci Gourmet Syrup is the best it is more flavors of syrup to add to your coffee or any other drinks that need a flavor mixture. in all standard or classic tastes, such as chocolate, fruits and nuts and etc.


----------



## bohunk (Nov 10, 2007)

It's the alcohol that I'm avoiding for this cake.  The bride is pregnant and has told me in no uncertain terms not to use any alcohol of any sort in the cake, fillings or icing.  

I appreciate y'alls input.  thegardenguru's list of citrus and spice has gotten me thinking and I'll look into the liqueur flavourings also to cover all my bases.

thanks.


----------



## coulis-o (Jan 23, 2010)

vanilla pod infused syrup /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## homemadecook (Jan 27, 2010)

Yeah vanilla is also good. I like the smile of this.


----------



## dillonsmimi (Dec 2, 2009)

If you have a yellow cake with a good flavor why not a plain jane simple syrup with nothing added?  Simple syrup is used to (mainly) moisten a white, "wedding white" dry, flavorless cake.(as in no ingredients containing anything of color...egg white, clear vanilla, veg shortening, bleached flour...you get the idea). Just my opinion...of which there is no shortage, lolol.


----------

